# Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?



## Bananaface (20. August 2014)

*Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Liebe Community,
Wo kann mann FIFA 15 für den PC günstig vorbestellen?

LG Bananaface


----------



## Kusarr (20. August 2014)

hol dir doch einfach nen key sobalds erschienen is
gameladen oder mmoga kann ich empfehlen


----------



## hendrosch (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Origin Mexiko für 30€. FIFA fällt aber immer recht schnell im Preis (ist ja auch nicht so lange aktuell)


----------



## Nazzy (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Diverse Keyshops beobachten und "zuschlagen". Ich habe es letztens schon für 29 euro gesehen


----------



## Soulzerker (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

G2A ist meine absolute Lieblingsseite. Wochenende gibt es abwechselnd mehrere sehr gute Angebote.


----------



## Bananaface (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

https://www.g2a.com/fifa-15-origin-cd-key-preorder-global.html
Ist das gut? für PC nicht Demo


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Bringt vorbestellen eigentlich was?
Oder einfach am Releasetag in Saturn?


----------



## Bananaface (4. September 2014)

DerBeobachter schrieb:


> Bringt vorbestellen eigentlich was? Oder einfach am Releasetag in Saturn?



Ich glaub beim vorbestellen kriegt man Bonusinhalte, die du beim kauf am Reales Tag nicht kriegst.


----------



## DerBusch13 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Ja, aber wenn du es bei Amazon oder Origin vorbestellst  Soweit ich weiß.

Bzw. du müsstest die Ultimate Editon bestellen.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Jaja aber wenn du es bei Gameladen bestellst bekommst du kein Bonusinhalte.


----------



## Bananaface (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Wo würdet ihr das denn bestellen?


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Würde bei Gameladen kaufen. Der ist recht zuverlässig und Lieferung geht flott


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Ich kaufe es auch bei Gameladen. 

Die Bonusinhalte habe ich trotzdem.


----------



## Bananaface (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Und wenn ich das hier bestellen würde hätte ich das nicht?
Gibt es da auf der Website Fifa auf Deutsch?
FIFA 15


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*



Bananaface schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das hier bestellen würde hätte ich das nicht?
> Gibt es da auf der Website Fifa auf Deutsch?
> FIFA 15


 

Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht, bestell doch einfach auf Gameladen.de denn dort ist alles auf deutsch. 

Und das auch für den gleichen Preis.


----------



## Bananaface (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Bei mir lädt er die Website nicht, wenn denn meinst
gameladen.de


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*



Bananaface schrieb:


> Bei mir lädt er die Website nicht, wenn denn meinst
> gameladen.de


 

Ach entschuldige.

Gameladen - Spiele Kaufen, downloaden & sofort loslegen! Games, Keys & Downloads


----------



## Bananaface (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Das sind aber 39,89€ und keine 32,99€
http://www.gameladen.com/fifa-15.html


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Ohh die paar Euro. Nun wenn die weh tun dann kannste ja bei deiner Englischen Seite weiter einkaufen gehen.


----------



## Bananaface (15. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Hmmmm dann kaufe ich lieber doch bei Gameladen, ist wahrscheinlich sicherer.
Vielen Dank für deine Beratung.


----------



## Nori_GER (18. September 2014)

Habe mir heute über EBay für 31,39 bei MMOGA bestellt.


----------



## Bananaface (18. September 2014)

Habe es mir jetzt bei Gameladen bestellt.


----------



## RavionHD (18. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*



Nori_GER schrieb:


> Habe mir heute über EBay für 31,39 bei MMOGA bestellt.


 
Ich verstehe nicht wieso die MMOGA Preise auf Ebay soviel billiger sind als bei MMOGA selbst.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Kann man glaube ich gar nicht verstehen!


----------



## Nori_GER (19. September 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso die MMOGA Preise auf Ebay soviel billiger sind als bei MMOGA selbst.



Ich auch nicht aber soll mir ja egal sein. Habe schon mit BF4 und anderen Spielen gemacht und hat immer super geklappt.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. September 2014)

Kann man glaube ich auch nicht verstehen. Unnütz.


----------



## Nori_GER (23. September 2014)

Hab nochmal ne Frage!
Und zwar hab ich heute meinen Code von MMOGA bekommen und würde natürlich gerne noch heute spielen.
Kann ich jetzt zB. über VPN meinen Code in Mexiko eingeben und dann spielen ?


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*



Nori_GER schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ne Frage!
> Und zwar hab ich heute meinen Code von MMOGA bekommen und würde natürlich gerne noch heute spielen.
> Kann ich jetzt zB. über VPN meinen Code in Mexiko eingeben und dann spielen ?


 

Was soll der Shit, gibt den Code einfach unter Origin (HIER IN DEUTSCHLAND) ein und fertig.


----------



## Nori_GER (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Das Spiel wird hier in Deutschland aber erst Donnerstag released.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*



Nori_GER schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird hier in Deutschland aber erst Donnerstag released.


 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach bis Donnerstag warten......


----------



## iPlutonium (23. September 2014)

Bananaface schrieb:


> Ich glaub beim vorbestellen kriegt man Bonusinhalte, die du beim kauf am Reales Tag nicht kriegst.



Nope, die machen das extra damit man es vorbestellt mit den exklusiv Inhalten, als ich Gta Five im Saturn gekauft hatte war der Zeppelin in der normalen Box dabei obwohl im Internet stand das es nur in der vorbesteller Box dabei ist.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Schau einfach mal am Release day bei Saturn rein, wenn du da noch vorbestellerboxen bekommst, dann hast du ja deine Bonusinhalte mit enhalten.


----------



## Nori_GER (23. September 2014)

Habs hin bekommen über VPN


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

Ob sich die paar Tage lohnen werden?.......


Wird man dafür nicht gebannt?


----------



## Bananaface (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*



Nori_GER schrieb:


> Habs hin bekommen über VPN


 
Hab meinen Code auch jetzt schon gekriegt.
Kannst du mir bitte erklären wie ich das Spiel aktivieren kann, wenn ich mit einem VPN von Mexico verbunden bin?


----------



## Nori_GER (23. September 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ob sich die paar Tage lohnen werden?.......
> 
> Wird man dafür nicht gebannt?



Für was sollte man gebannt werden ?

Ich hab mir so nen VPN Programm runtergeladen und dann kurz mit nen Gastzugang verbunden über Brasilien und einfach das Spiel gestartet.


----------



## Bananaface (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*



Nori_GER schrieb:


> Für was sollte man gebannt werden ?
> 
> Ich hab mir so nen VPN Programm runtergeladen und dann kurz mit nen Gastzugang verbunden über Brasilien und einfach das Spiel gestartet.


 
Wie hieß das Programm?


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Ne ich dachte man kann davon gebannt werden? War ja auch meine Frage.


----------



## momoTR (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Ja, kann man davon wirklich nicht gebannt werden? Wenn nicht dann lege ich auch schon los


----------



## Nori_GER (23. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

Also ich hab das Spiel einfach über Origin runtergeladen. Dann hab ich mir von dieser Seite Best VPN Service|Change IP For Online Games, Security Anonymous Surfing, Unblock Website|FlyVPN den Client runtergeladen und die Test Accont Daten die man hier bekommt eingetragen Free Trial VPN Service - Free VPN account and password|FlyVPN.
Dort hab ich mich auf nen Proxy in Brasilien verbunden und konnte das Spiel ohne Probleme starten.


----------



## Bananaface (24. September 2014)

*AW: Wo kann mann FIFA 15 günstig vorbestellen?*

O.k werde ich dann nachher mal ausprobieren, lade jetzt erstmal das Spiel mit 3,25 Mbit/s herunter.


----------



## Nori_GER (24. September 2014)

Mach das mal. Macht auf jeden Fall Spass das Game


----------



## Bananaface (26. September 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe.
Es hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt, das Spiel vorzubestellen.


----------

